
Portable Ubuntu 8.10 - An Ubuntuist's perfect stocking filler - ErrantX
http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=292
======
ErrantX
Well I'm not a huge Ubuntu fan but I run Linux on a pen drive as my (main)
personal OS now and couldn't recommend it more.

Anyone else (programmers?) use a portable USB OS? How long before this is the
norm?

~~~
river_styx
Isn't that rather slow?

~~~
ErrantX
Umm kinda depends.

If you have 1001 apps open (especially ones that hammer the filesystem) then
yes.

Mine I use for programming & email so I have maybe 10 apps open maximum and it
runs perfectly fine.

Saving is a little slow but not hugely noticeable :)

------
rw
This is talking about "portable" as in "carry it around with you", i.e. thumb
drives.

Not running Ubuntu on PowerPC.

:(

------
pgebhard
Can't you easily make this yourself? Does anyone know of a good tutorial for
doing this?

